# KIGALI | Convention Centre/Rwanda



## Mikesconstra (Aug 29, 2012)

Situated in Rwanda’s capital city Kigali, the Convention Center includes a 5-star hotel, conference centre and IT park. The oval dome will have more than 292 rooms, a conference centre that can host 2,500 people, office and commercial spaces. 








The heart of the complex is established by the convention centre with its cupola of approximately 40 m height. The helix is perceived as a characteristic theme of the settlements in Rwanda. The steel structure is built as a welded triangular space frame.
















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.503083663153522.1073741908.249329098528981&type=3


----------

